# Browning BAR price?



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't like to guage prices from gun broker , they tend to jump around and it's hard to tell exactly what you're looking at. What do you think would be fair?
30-06
Tasco 3x9x40 see through mounts
Good finish wood and bluing
2 1/2 boxes federal premium 150gr
Plastic case
Leather sling
Made in Belgium assembled in Portugal
This belonged to an old friend that left it to me. Just looking for some ideas


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

A lot has to do with the type of receiver on it.

Big daddy's diesel service


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Never heard that. How do you tell?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I have never owned one have friends that do. Google it. They say some were stamped some were milled. Kinda like the SKS were back then

Big daddy's diesel service


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

I gotcha. I'll do that. Thanks


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I hunted with one for many years before switching to an A bolt. Still got it.
Never heard the stamped/milled thing. 
If it had a nicer scope and mounts, I would say $800-$900. 
With that scope and see-thru mounts, around $700 or $750 BUT a new one is probably $1200 so go from there.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

check the serial #


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Scope is about 30 bucks and the rifle at best is about 750. If you could get 8 bills I'd go fer it, no less then 7 or I'd let it collect dust! I bought my little un a new BAR in 270 and have a Meopta on it, bought it on sale and still would probably beak even ifin I sold it....


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)



Jason said:


> Scope is about 30 bucks and the rifle at best is about 750. If you could get 8 bills I'd go fer it, no less then 7 or I'd let it collect dust! I bought my little un a new BAR in 270 and have a Meopta on it, bought it on sale and still would probably beak even ifin I sold it....


That's what I'm thinkin. Thanks for the replies


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

You can't buy anything close to it for under 1100.00 or more....I have a 1984 model .270BAR and have killed many deer with it....Keep it in the family and buy as much ammo for it that you can......Its a great clearcut walking for deer gun....it will break them down....looks to be in better than average condition, nice gun......


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out www.gunbroker.com they have several with assorted price range :thumbsup:


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Minimum 750 the way its set up but I would not sell it personally for anywhere near that low. I have a 7mm mag BAR Belgium(3.5x10x50 Vari-x III on it) and I would not consider selling it. Handed down from grandpaw who is now gone and its just been with me to long through to many deer among other critters. As far as a semiauto you will not find a better one than a BAR IMO. Grandpaw also handed down the same gun in a .243 that my sister-in-law has been stacking bucks like cordwood with the past couple years.


----------

